# sexual fantasies about someone you dislike



## BeaverBeauty (May 13, 2013)

Every office has at least one of them. She is loud, opinionated, manipulative, dangerous, flirty and dresses to arouse (men).
I, and others, secretly dislike her.
However, i often find myself having sexual fantasies about her - the sex being very raunchy, to put it mildly.
Hands up if you do the same - males and females.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

I find that my mind and body are one. So, in my experience, you really do like her.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

BeaverBeauty said:


> Every office has at least one of them. She is loud, opinionated, manipulative, dangerous, flirty and dresses to arouse (men).
> I, and others, secretly dislike her.
> However, i often find myself having sexual fantasies about her - the sex being very raunchy, to put it mildly.
> Hands up if you do the same - males and females.


When I was younger I used to want to pound them, now they disgust me.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Annoying me is one way to turn me off so no thanks


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Nope.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I'd fantasize about a stranger before I'd fantasize about someone I dislike


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

I used to work with a woman who physically matched my ideal for beauty in almost every way, but she had snakes and spiders instead of a soul. Smiling and sweet to your face but a completely manipulative ***** behind the scenes.

I would have done her but she wouldn't have enjoyed it.

I ran into her a few months ago after 10 years and she looked like a holocaust survivor.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm guessing this is more of a domination fantasy.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Wiserforit said:


> I'm guessing this is more of a domination fantasy.


:iagree:


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I'd fantasize about a stranger before I'd fantasize about someone I dislike


I totally agree with u


----------



## Kaboom (Feb 6, 2013)

It's actually normal. It's called wanting to hate-F that person. When I was in my very early 20's I worked in a restaurant with a waitress- she was pretty, yes, but we clearly didn't get along at all and were constantly at each others throats. I really hated her, but she also had a habit of getting changed before leaving work, in really hot outfits and it was a crazy turn-on. 

One day I noticed we were arguing over something stupid and I suddenly just wanted to grab her and do her rotten. I've seen that play out in movies too- even the han solo, leia thing started as mutual dislike.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

BeaverBeauty said:


> Every office has at least one of them. She is loud, opinionated, manipulative, dangerous, flirty and dresses to arouse (men).
> I, and others, secretly dislike her.
> However, i often find myself having sexual fantasies about her - the sex being very raunchy, to put it mildly.
> Hands up if you do the same - males and females.


Is this the same one whose cleavage you were caught looking at? 

Answering your original question, no.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

TCSRedhead said:


> Is this the same one whose cleavage you were caught looking at?
> 
> Answering your original question, no.


lol  :smthumbup:


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Wiserforit said:


> I'm guessing this is more of a domination fantasy.


That would be my thought...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeaverBeauty (May 13, 2013)

TCSRedhead said:


> Is this the same one whose cleavage you were caught looking at?
> 
> Answering your original question, no.


No, not the same person. The "cleavage lady" is actually a genuinely nice person and in her defence she wasn't wearing a revealing top at all. She just happened to be bending over, the top was fairly loose so I got an eyeful


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

No zhit heads turn me off. I play it pretty straight forward. Im going with the opinions above.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Kaboom said:


> It's actually normal. It's called wanting to hate-F that person. When I was in my very early 20's I worked in a restaurant with a waitress- she was pretty, yes, but we clearly didn't get along at all and were constantly at each others throats. I really hated her, but she also had a habit of getting changed before leaving work, in really hot outfits and it was a crazy turn-on.
> 
> One day I noticed we were arguing over something stupid and I suddenly just wanted to grab her and do her rotten. I've seen that play out in movies too- even the han solo, leia thing started as mutual dislike.


Ahhh, thank you! That explains my unusual attraction (expressed, lol) to the guy I decided not to work for, and whom I find very irritating and disgusting...but still fantasize about from time to time. Apparently is not just a guy thing.


----------



## SouthernMiss (Apr 25, 2013)

Not me. I cannot have sex with someone I dislike. I want to punch him, not do him


----------



## BeaverBeauty (May 13, 2013)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Ahhh, thank you! That explains my unusual attraction (expressed, lol) to the guy I decided not to work for, and whom I find very irritating and disgusting...but still fantasize about from time to time. Apparently is not just a guy thing.


:smthumbup:


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Hot is hot and sometimes bad is pretty good. Probably wouldn't want to adopt a puppy with her, but that's not what sexual fantasies are about.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

No.
I don't think I can allow myself to fantasize about someone I dislike.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

SouthernMiss said:


> Not me. I cannot have sex with someone I dislike. I want to punch him, not do him


Depending on how you do it, sex can be worse than punching. Ever heard of a grudge fvck?


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

BeaverBeauty said:


> No, not the same person. The "cleavage lady" is actually a genuinely nice person and in her defence she wasn't wearing a revealing top at all. She just happened to be bending over, the top was fairly loose so I got an eyeful


You may have work boundaries. Once is a coincidence twice is a trend. Be careful.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I do fantasize about women I dislike all the time...but I leave it to your imagination what the nature of these fantasies involve.

It's more CSI than 50 shades of grey.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

That would be everyone.


----------



## Kaboom (Feb 6, 2013)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Ahhh, thank you! That explains my unusual attraction (expressed, lol) to the guy I decided not to work for, and whom I find very irritating and disgusting...but still fantasize about from time to time. Apparently is not just a guy thing.


Not at all, in fact, women do it more than men. Just goes to prove that women really are attracted to a-holes.. lol.


----------



## Air Texas (May 30, 2013)

I had a dream about a girl I worked with in college. She was a skank. How he was even in my subconscious I don't know. I guess that dream may count.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Nope. Of course I'm not a big "fantasizer", but that's a different conversation.

I have to really like someone on a deep level for Mr. Happy to get happy.


----------

